
Adobe vs. Apple is going to get uglier: lawsuit rumors - estherschindler
http://www.itworld.com/legal/104320/adobe-vs-apple-going-get-uglier
======
TallGuyShort
I'd be just as happy as the next man to see this go to court, but that's a
pretty weak announcement. Completely anonymous sources, and almost no
commentary on what they actually said about a lawsuit.

~~~
kleinsch
Yeah, the article was completely pointless. Question some friends and I were
discussing today: if this issue were to go to court, what grounds would Adobe
have?

~~~
sjs382
331 is an anti-competitive policy. They are using their position in one market
to affect another.

Then again, they aren't a monopoly so...

------
pmiller2
You honestly can't blame Adobe for wanting to bring suit. After all, if they
win, they might get Flash on the iPhone; if they lose, they end up essentially
no worse off than they are now. I'd like to see how this plays out just for
curiosity's sake, myself.

